# nissan sentra 1994 user manual



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

I have a Nissan Sentra 1994 Limited Edition. Could anybody give me some advise on where I could access an user manual of that model on line, or perhaps a PDF format file of the manual?
Would be very grateful.
Regards
German


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Try either a Nissan $tealership, or eBay.


----------

